# [Sep 24, 2011] California discord festival (Anaheim, CA)



## Matt Derrick (Jul 13, 2011)

BONES BOOKING & HPLC PRESENT:​CALIFORNIA DISCORD FESTIVAL 2011 - LOS ANGELES,CA​SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 24TH & SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH.​
CDF IS A 2-DAY PUNK FESTIVAL!​http://www.facebook.com/californiadiscord​
California Discord is the first of many yearly D.I.Y festival's to come, showcasing the best in underground music from all over. We will be having a raffle in between each bands set with great prizes!​
Please if you use Facebook be sure to add that page in order for you to have updates on more announced bands,pre-sale,ticket information,band line up,event info,etc.​
If you do NOT use Facebook, we are making a website/blogspot very soon in order to keep you informed as well.​
The Doll Hut​107 South Adams Street​Anaheim, CA 92802​http://www.worldfamousdollhut.com/​All Ages (Outside Stage) Bar Inside w/ ID​Show is Outdoors​
COME SUPPORT OUR FIRST YEAR OF CDF!!! SHARE THE EVENT AND LETS KEEP IT GOING TO HAVE ONE EVERY YEAR!!​
BOOKING CONTACT:​http://www.facebook.com/bonesbooking​[email protected]​[email protected]​
CDF Email:​[email protected]​
Vendor Contact:​[email protected]​
*Bones Booking & Promoting*

*Upcoming Gigs:*
5/27-Threat Fest IV (Los Angeles,CA)
5/28-Threat Fest IV (Los Angeles,CA)
7/09-Bloody Phoenix (Orange County,CA)

*For more info on the gigs or booking/promoting please visit:*
[email protected]
http://www.facebook.com/bonesbooking
http://www.myspace.com/xbonesbookingx


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 13, 2011)

Updates:
Rattus last performance ever/exclusive us gig
dropdead exclusive west coast gig
magrudergrind added / exclusive west coast gig
mange reunion

new venue-the vortex
new website-www.californiadiscord.com
tickets now on sale visit our website.
View attachment 9215


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 13, 2011)

ive reposted this from the user bones booking so it will appear in the calendar, and have moved the old thread to the wastebin.


----------

